# slicker brush



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

I need some advise for Beau. When I first started combing Beau he would try to bite me, but now I can comb him as long as I want. He just sits there. Now I have been trying to use the slicker brush on him. He yelps and tries as hard as he can to get away, he tries to bite me. The brush I have has a slicker brush on one side and a regular brush on the other side. He doesn't mine the regular side. No problems there. I am wondering if the slicker brush is hurting him. Any advice on how to get him to let me use it or will combing him with the metal comb and brushing him with the regular brush be enough?

Debby


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

Please Please help me with this. I really don't know what to do about this.

Debby


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

The slicker is hurting him, that's what he's trying to tell you. I am a gadget nut, so I have bought every grooming toll there is. For young guys the best is to go to a Sally Beauty supply and pick up these- very cheap, and effective! 
Carole


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought that might be the case. I don't want to hurt him. I thought maybe he was being stubborn. Will those brushes get enough of the excess hair out? I have bought so many different kinds of brushes thinking he would accept them, but the same thing happens. He will let me brush him with a brush, so that at least is a good thing. I will go to sally's and get those brushes. thanks so much for your information. 

Debby


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Debbyd said:


> Will those brushes get enough of the excess hair out?


The only hair you should be getting out is the hair that the brush breaks. Poodles don't shed, so if he's losing hair that could be a medical problem.


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

That's just it, I am not getting any hair when I am able to get a stroke or two in. That is one reason why I don't think I am going to use the slicker brush anymore. I really think it hurts him.

Debby


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

A slicker brush really shouldn't hurt him. I use one on most of the dogs I groom and have never had issues. I've had stubborn dogs fight me on it but you shouldn't be brushing hard and watch for "brush burn" causing red areas on his skin, that would hurt.

I use a slicker to break up tangles and then follow through with a comb.

I also use one for fluff drying but then I only hit the hair with the slicker not the skin.


----------

